# Suche Guten 120Hz Monitor



## SveD (7. August 2010)

Hallo, ich suche zur Zeit einen Monitor bin mir jetzt nicht sicher wie sich das bei Monitoren im Gegensatz zu Fernseher verhält, dort empfiehlt man ja 100Hz aufwärts für schnelle Bewegungen bei Fußball oder auch Filmen.

Ist dies bei Monitoren ebenfalls angebracht für dementsprechend Filme schauen (BR), schnelle Shooter, aber auch normale Anwendungen u. Spiele.

Weiterhin gibt es ja LED, 3D Monitore 16:9, 16:10 ....

Ich habe zwar zur Zeit einen HP2408h, aber ich wollte den abgeben und mir einen neuen GUTEN zulegen, die Frage ist halt, was gibt es denn zur zeit auf dem Markt, welche GUT sind?

Habe jetzt durch suchen den Acer Monitor gefunden, aber das Orange an den Füßen finde ich schrecklich...

MfG SveD


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

Bäm  
Acer GD245HQbid, 23.6", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (ET.UG5HE.004) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


----------



## SveD (7. August 2010)

Bäääm 


> habe jetzt durch suchen den acer monitor gefunden, aber das orange an den füßen finde ich schrecklich...


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

Ja aber er ist echt super 
Kannst die Füße ja abdecken


----------



## SveD (7. August 2010)

Also wenn ich mir etwas kaufe, dann soll auch alles passen, ich hole mir doch auch nicht nen Pinken Audi und decke dass dann mit silberfolie ab lol, 

Es gibt doch sicherlich auch noch andere Monitore, die man empfehlen kann,  ohne Farbpatzer


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

Hm joa von Asus gibts doch bald was oder ? 
ASUS' 23-inch VG236H 3D monitor gets reviewed: pricey, but a real looker | JustMac.info


----------



## Pagz (7. August 2010)

3D-Monitore Test
Vielleicht findest du dort den richtigen


----------



## SveD (7. August 2010)

Iwie finde ich dort nicht den richtigen, also 22" ist mir zu klein sollte schon wieder ca 24" sein, gibt ja leider keine 27er in der Richtung.
Und 3D Vision will ich nicht nutzen, aber das ist ja eigentlich egal bei der Wahl.

Dieser hier scheint wohl auch gut zu sein.
LG W2363D  ist zwar "nur" 23", aber scheint wohl sehr gut zu sein ??
und er sieht farblich besser aus, als dieser Acer


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. August 2010)

SveD schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir etwas kaufe, dann soll auch alles passen, ich hole mir doch auch nicht nen Pinken Audi und decke dass dann mit silberfolie ab lol,


 
Den ACER GD245HQbid gibt´s auch komplett in schwarz zu kaufen.

http://direkt.jacob-computer.de/Mon...namisch%29_-_2_ms_-_0_artnr_786636.html?ref=3


----------



## kress (7. August 2010)

Also ich haben den Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ und bin sehr zufrieden, ist halt nur ein 22"er.


----------



## SveD (7. August 2010)

Ja da sieht das ganze ja dann schon besser aus, und sind jetzt diese beiden gleichwertig ?

ACER GD245HQbid
LG W2363D


----------



## Whitey (7. August 2010)

SveD schrieb:


> Ja da sieht das ganze ja dann schon besser aus, und sind jetzt diese beiden gleichwertig ?
> 
> ACER GD245HQbid
> LG W2363D




Der LG W2363D ist dem Acer GD245HQ in sachen Inputlag um einiges voraus. 18ms beim Acer vs 2-5ms beim LG W2363D laut diesem Test:

Review of the 23″ LG W2363D 120Hz Full HD 3D Gaming Monitor - 3D Vision Blog


----------



## SveD (7. August 2010)

Ich meine in den Kommentaren herausgelesen zu haben, das der Monitor in Sachen Input Lag doch nicht so toll sein soll.

Product Face-Offs Monitors - DigitalVersus

Da steht für den LG ~23,7ms und 17,8ms für den Acer.


----------



## Whitey (7. August 2010)

Ok, ja kann gut sein, in sachen Inputlag vertaue ich sowieso nur Prad.de und PCGH. Ich bezog mich bei dem oben geposteten Test darauf das dort der LG mit dem Samsung 2233rz verglichen wurde und nahezu die selben Werte erziehlte.


----------



## |-|4><><0|² (7. August 2010)

zum LG:

LG W2363D review - FlatpanelsHD

"On W2363D LG has incorporated a so-called Thru-mode with the purpose of reducing input lag. We were excited to check if LG had managed to do so and we are excited to that they indeed have.

Without the Thru-mode enabled we measured 6-15 ms input lag. With the Thru-mode activated we ran a series of test with our inputlagTest software and we measured input lag to 0 ms. This is a perfect result and W2363D's Thru-mode does what advertised. Of course there's a minor error margin with measurements like this but W2363D is very good in terms of input lag."

vll haben die diesen THRU-mode nicht aktiviert gehabt , weil ohne soll er 6-15 ms Lag haben, mit 0

ODER HIER:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=152608

"I've already mentioned that the so called THRU Mode available on the LG is designed to eliminate any input lag that the monitor might have, so that you are not going to have delays in your reaction time while playing competitive games. In 2D mode you have control over that function if you wish to have it enabled or disabled, but when you switch to stereo 3D mode the function automatically becomes activated and you have no control over it, so you cannot disable (no that you would want to). But let's put that function to the test and see if it really does what it is supposed toâ?¦ Unfortunately I was not able to get a Acer GD245HQ/GD235HZ monitor to compare directly with the LG W2363D, so I did the comparison with the Samsung 2233RZ instead, but as I've already compared the Samsung 2233RZ and ViewSonic VX2268WM and found they both have the same input lag, and that input lag is almost identical to that of a good CRT display (meaning input lag of less than 1 ms if there is any at all). On the other hand the Acer GD245HQ/GD235HZ monitor has between zero to about 15-16 ms input lag delay compared to the ViewSonic and all this can help a lot in judging the results I got from the LG below, so pay good attention."


----------



## Rocksteak (7. August 2010)

Kauf dir den Acer un lackier die Füße schwarz, fertig.


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2010)

Laut den meisten Tests ist der Alienware OptX AW2310 nicht nur der teueste sondern auch aktuell beste 120Hz Monitor; nur die Ausleuchtung ist etwas inhomogen; er ist auch einheitlich schwarz...

Wenn dir der Sockel des Acer GD245HQ nicht gefällt kannst du ihn 

a) lackieren 

b) gibt es soweit ich weiß (bald?) auch eine schwarze Version 

c) gibt es für Monitore mit VESA Halterung auch eine Auswahl alternativer Sockel, etwa diesen Ergotron Neo-Flex LCD Stand (33-310-060) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## SveD (8. August 2010)

Ja das mit dem schwarzen Fuß ist doch schon paar Posts weiter oben geklärt, es gibt den auch in Schwarz.

Ja der Alienware Monitor sieht gut aus, kostet aber auch fast 200€ mehr als der Acer


----------



## tOmbonsZ (8. August 2010)

Ich habe den LG W2363D ist echt super!


----------



## (R)ed (8. August 2010)

SveD schrieb:


> Ich meine in den Kommentaren herausgelesen zu haben, das der Monitor in Sachen Input Lag doch nicht so toll sein soll.
> 
> Product Face-Offs Monitors - DigitalVersus
> 
> Da steht für den LG ~23,7ms und 17,8ms für den Acer.




Vermutlich ist hierbei der Thru Mode beim LG ausgeschaltet, der soll den Input Lag weitgehend eliminieren, also unter 2 ms drücken. 

Der ACER GD245HQbid hat laut einigen Tests einen Input Lag von 18 ms, bei Spitzen von bis zu 50 ms. Ist also nur bedingt zu empfehlen. Mich stört das Aussehen eher weniger, ist ja etwas was man womöglich ändern kann.

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit dem Thru Mode; der soll ja den Bildzwischenspeicher im OSD deaktivieren. Hat das eigentlich irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen ansonsten würde ich als Hersteller es ja dauerhaft einbauen.

Hat PCGH oder Prad.de eigentlich den LG W2363D getestet, ich finde keinerlei Tests außer kurze Newsmeldungen.


----------



## cemo (8. August 2010)

Hab auch den Samsung 2233rz. Der ist einmach der Hammer und ich kann ihn nur weiter empfehlen...

24 Zoll oder genau 23,6Zoll Acer Bildschirm brauch ich nicht, Full HD bringt mir nichts beim Spielen und Bluray guck ich wenn auf meinen Fernseher

Nur wie gesagt im 3D Modus sollst du ehtwas weniger GHosting haben


----------



## thysol (8. August 2010)

Ich kann dir den Samsung SyncMaster P2770H fuer 300 euro empfehlen. 120 Hz braucht mann heute noch nicht.

Samsung SyncMaster P2770H, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS27EFHKUV) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## n!ke^ (9. August 2010)

Ohje Ohje, der Acer 

Habe ihn mir aus dem Grund gekauft, weil viele ihn loben. 

Was ich davon hatte, könnt ihr hier lesen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2091534-post12.html

Gruß


----------



## Superwip (9. August 2010)

> 120 Hz braucht mann heute noch nicht.


 
Es ist aber eine nette Spielerei- und wie oft kauft man schon einen neuen Bildschirm? Wenn sich 3D durchsetzt ärgert man sich dann in 2-3 Jahren...


----------



## SveD (9. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich die 120Hz brauche, es geht mit zumindest NICHT um die 3D Funktion, aber es geht mir um BlueRay Filme und schnelle Shooter, bzw. vieleicht auch Fußball am Monitor, wie man das jetzt mit einem LCD TV vergleichen kann, da ich dort mal Sky HD gesehen habe mit 100Hz und ohne, und das war ein Unterschied, auch bei Filmen mit schnellen Szenen war das auf dem 100Hz viel angenehmer anzusehen... Oder ist dieses verhalten bei Monitoren anders ?!?


----------



## Grobiii (9. August 2010)

120Hz ist nicht nur für 3d gut, sondern sorgt auch ohne für ein wesentlich schlierenfreieres Bild. Siehe hier:

Samsung 2233RZ Review

Leider muss man zum RZ sagen das er kein FULLHD hat und deshalb sicher auch über kein HDMI Anschluss verfügt. Sonst Top TFT.


----------



## (R)ed (10. August 2010)

Als Einsteigermodell ist der Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ wirklich ausgezeichnet, was man für den preis bekommt ist optimal. Wie bereits erwähnt leider nicht FullHD und kein HDMI Eingang

Darüber liegen der Acer GD245HQbid,bedingt zu empfehlen wegen dem 18 ms Inptulag bei Spitzen von bis zu 50 ms. Jedoch kaum Ghosting oder dergleichen.

Danach kommt der LG Electronics Flatron W2363D, durch einschalten des ThruMode wird der Bildzwischenspeicher ausgeschaltet und der Inputlag minimiert. Konnte jetzt leider keine genauen Tests oder Erfahrungsberichte sammeln doch bisher ist eher zu empfehlen als der Acer. Ebenfalls kaum Ghosting.

Der Alienware OptXTM  AW2310 23" scheint dann schon die obere Grenze zu sein und mit 500 €/$ am Ende der Preislatte zu sein. Alienware steckt wie gewohnt höchste Ansprüche in seine Geräte doch ob der Preis damit gerechtfertig ist muss jeder selber entscheiden.

Der Hyundai W240S ist für seinen Preis völlig unangemessen man bekommt 3 Lg/Acer für den Preis, somit fällt er für mich komplett weg.
Noch einige kleine Anmerkungen:
Ghosting verschwindet bei fast allen Monitoren wenn der 3D effekt runter auf 15 % gestellt wird. Darüber entscheidet sich ab der monitor untragbar erscheint.

Da derzeit noch kein Mulitmonitoring unterstützt wird, soll aber demnächst implementiert werden ist ein 3D Monitor nur für Single-Monitor Käufer zu empfehlen. Zumindest derzeit.

ATI wird vielleicht im nächsten Jahr ebenfalls das 3D-Konzept unterstützen und wenn dann noch von ihnen Shutterbrillen herauskommen werden zumindest dafür die Preise fallen. Eine stylisch rote ATI-Brille würde mir glaub ich sogar besser gefallen.

120Hz Technik kann derzeit nur von Dual DVI und HDMI 1.4 übertragen werden was das EIngangssignal angeht. Eine nachträgliche Hz-erhöhung kann keinen 3D-Effekt erzeugen.

Derzeit gibt es nur 1680x1050/HDready und 1920x1080/FullHD Monitore da die Technik von der Standardauflösung der Medientechnik übernohmen wurde. Wenn es sich durchsetzt ist gut möglich das eine runterskalierung der Bildschrimauflösung oder eine Skalierung des Videobildes nach oben hin möglich sein wird. Derzeit ist jedoch nichts in Sicht, da Bildschirme über 24" Zoll zu große Probleme aufwerfen als das man sie in der 1. oder 2. Generation mitunterstüzen wird/sollte.

Fazit: Jeder der sich heute einen neuen Monitor kaufen will und nicht auf Multimonitoring setzen will, im 3D Bereich, zumindest solange es noch nicht unterstützt wird kann zu einem solchen 120Hz-Monitor greifen. Wenn er denn bereit ist den Preis zu zahlen.


----------



## Grobiii (10. August 2010)

Was ist denn mit den Asus Displays, die Specs haben sich eigentlich auch ganz gut gelesen.


----------



## (R)ed (10. August 2010)

Bei den Asus gibt es derzeit nur den ASUS VG236H, es ist auch ein 27" Zöller angekündigt worden doch wird der frühestens Ende 2010 veröffentlicht wenn überhaupt.
Beim 27" Zöller stellt sich die Frage wie gut er bei einer max. Auflösung von 1920x1080 (derz. Maximum für 3D-Technologie, wegen 1080p Standard) aussieht. Viele finden eine solche Auflösung schon bei einem 26" problematisch, siehe pixelabstand zueinander.

Vom Preis her ist der kleine 23" Zöller mit ca. 450€ !!inklusive 3D-Vision Kit!! ungefähr gleich auf wie mit dem Acer und dem LG(eben minus dem Kit,kostet ca. 130 €). Mit HDMI, VGA und Komponentenanschluss sowie dem DVI-D dual Standard für Computer hat er den anderen soweit nichts voraus. Reaktionszeit liegt laut Hersteller bei 2 ms, beim 27" bei 5ms schätze. 
Er besitzt höhere Werte bei Kontrast: 100000:1 und Helligkeit 400cd/m2. Als einziger ist er Höhenverstellbar und man kann ihn so an die Gegenheiten anpassen. Auch ist er mit einer Antireflexionsschicht überzogen und eine eingebaute Technik soll alzu dunkle Stellen aufhellen.

Zum LG Electronics Flatron W2363D oder dem ASUS VG236H konnte ich jetzt leider keine Tests oder mehr(>5) Erfahrungsberichte sammeln da sie erst max 3 Monate im Handel sind. Vielleicht testet ja PCGH ja mal nach, es gäbe ja auch noch einen Zalman ZM-M215W der auch erst 4 Monate alt ist. 

Das Angebot wächst auf jeden Fall und derzeit gibt es auch schon eine kleine aber feine Auswahl an Bildschirmen
Monitore/TFT Wide Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich spreche vor allem Bildschirme ab 1920x1080 an da der Aufpreis vom 1050 sehr gering bis gar nicht vorhanden ist und es auch erheblich mehr 1080P Bildschirme gibt.
http://geizhals.at/a522697.html


----------



## Grobiii (10. August 2010)

(R)ed schrieb:


> ...
> Zum LG Electronics Flatron W2363D oder dem ASUS VG236H konnte ich ....


 
LG Flatron W2363D - DigitalVersus

Asus VG236H - DigitalVersus

Btw. in dem Test sind alle momentanen 3d Screens enthalten, und der Acer GD245HQ is the winner


----------



## n!ke^ (10. August 2010)

Grobiii schrieb:


> ... und der Acer GD245HQ is the winner




Dachte ich auch, bis ich ihn hatte


----------



## (R)ed (10. August 2010)

Die Tests sind leider sehr kurz und es scheint nicht das wirklich getestet worden zu sein ansonsten währe beim Acer der Inputlag von 18ms aufgefallen. 
Der LG währe auch nur mit aktiviertem ThruMode runter auf 2ms gefallen und das Ghosting ist stark von 3D Effekt abhängig, man muss nur raufgehen auf 15% schaffen es eigentlich alle ohne Ghosting.

Da der Acer auch schon getestet wurde und zwar auch schon ausführlicher sind diese Tests glaube ich nur Semirepresentativ. Heißt Bezüglich allgemeinen Produktdaten und ersten Ansichten sind sie ganz nett doch mehr auch nicht mehr, leider.

Aber danke Grobiii für Seite zum Featuresvergleichen ist sie sehr gut, erst recht weil alle neuen dabei sind


----------



## SveD (10. August 2010)

Klingt nach einer nicht all zu leichten Entscheidung, wobei der Alienware Monitor schick aussieht und auch richtig gut sein soll, kostet zZ bei Dell 450€, ist zwar teurer als die anderen; Acer, LG...
Aber damals bei meinem letzten Monitor kauf, war meiner auch teuer , der soll ja dann min. 3 Jahre halten der neue. 
Ich muss nochmal Tests suchen / lesen bevor ich mich richtig festnagel, 3D Brille werde ich sowie nie nutzen.


----------

